# [RISOLTO] Aiuto: installazione/configurazione

## bibbo

Salve a tutti,

Sono nuovo del forum, ovviamente perchè sono nuovo di gentoo.

Ho installato, forse pasticciando un pò, gentoo da linuxmint(ubuntu), via chroot.

All'avvio del sistema (gestito da grub2 di linux mint), non riesce a trovare la rete.

Credevo di aver installato correttamente dhcp..

Inoltre, dopo aver effettuato il chroot, non riesco ad impostare la password, provo con passwd ma ho questo risultato:

""passwd

Nuova password: 

/usr/lib64/cracklib_dict: error reading header

PWOpen: Success""""

Non riesco neanche ad aggiungere utenti con il comando "adduser".

Dove potrei aver sbagliato?

Grazie a tutti, e scusate ma gentoo per me è difficile da imparare, almeno per il momento.Last edited by bibbo on Thu Feb 10, 2011 12:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bibbo

 *Quote:*   

> Inoltre, dopo aver effettuato il chroot, non riesco ad impostare la password, provo con passwd ma ho questo risultato: 
> 
> ""passwd 
> 
> Nuova password: 
> ...

 

Nessuno mi può aiutare.....o non merito risposta?

----------

## xdarma

 *bibbo wrote:*   

> All'avvio del sistema, non riesce a trovare la rete.
> 
> Credevo di aver installato correttamente dhcp..

 

Connessione wireless o via cavo?

Prova a postare l'output di "ifconfig -a".

 *bibbo wrote:*   

> Inoltre, dopo aver effettuato il chroot, non riesco ad impostare la password,

 

Prova a postare l'output di "emerge -pv cracklib shadow"

----------

## bibbo

Xdarma, ti ringrazio,

comunque dopo aver più volte provato con l'installazione, ho deciso di tornare a slackware, anche perchè dal forum non ho ricevuto l'aiuto richiesto, e questo lo dico senza voler polemizzare.

grazie comunque

----------

## ago

 *bibbo wrote:*   

> Xdarma, ti ringrazio,
> 
> comunque dopo aver più volte provato con l'installazione, ho deciso di tornare a slackware, anche perchè dal forum non ho ricevuto l'aiuto richiesto, e questo lo dico senza voler polemizzare.
> 
> grazie comunque

 

Senza polemizzare, il forum non è una squadra di supporto che deve rispondere in modo obbligatorio dopo 5 minuti, chi vuole e ha tempo risponde

----------

## bibbo

Comunque, alla fine sono riuscito a installare.

----------

